# Logan Coach trailer



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We had a Logan, it was a well built trailer(steel). It was heavy though.
I haven't heard anything bad about them otherthan on the LQ trailers the septic/grey water tank hangs low and sometimes people rip them out going over RR crossings.


----------

